# [Risolto] Problema con emerge --oneshot portage

## primax

Ciao a tutti, allora dopo chroot ho dato "emerge --sync" e questo comando mi ha detto che portage era da aggiornare allora ho dato "emerge --oneshot portage".

Questo comando mi restituisce questo output:

```
 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65

 * portage-2.1.10.65.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.10.65.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work/portage-2.1.10.65 ...

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.10.65 ...

patching file make.conf

Hunk #1 succeeded at 22 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 43 with fuzz 2 (offset 5 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 105 (offset 14 lines).

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work/portage-2.1.10.65 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work/portage-2.1.10.65 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65

>>> Install portage-2.1.10.65 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/image/ category sys-apps

make j5 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/image/ sysconfdir=/etc prefix=/usr libdir=/usr/lib64 install

make: *** No rule to make target `j5'.  Stop.

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4791:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="/etc" prefix="/usr" libdir="/usr/$(get_libdir)" install || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work/portage-2.1.10.65'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65 failed (install phase):

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 4791:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake DESTDIR="${D}" sysconfdir="/etc" prefix="/usr" libdir="/usr/$(get_libdir)" install || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65/work/portage-2.1.10.65'

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

posto anche "emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65"

```
Portage 2.1.10.49 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.2.12-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.12-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_540_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 17 Jul 2012 11:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          3.2.3

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict

unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cd cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd dvdr fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline session sse sse2 ssl tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0

intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm

earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos

account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS,

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

Che problema ho? non mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere con portage.

----------

## djinnZ

 *emerge -1 portage wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
> [omissis]
> ...

  *emerge --info =sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.65 wrote:*   

> [omissis]
> 
> MAKEOPTS="j5"
> 
> [omissis]

  *primax wrote:*   

> Che problema ho?

   :Shocked:   :Question:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  [censura] *primax wrote:*   

> non mi è mai capitata una cosa del genere con portage.

 prenota una visita dall'oculista...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

-j5

non ho potuto resistere  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## primax

Ciao grazie per aver risposto e grazie per avermi fatto da oculista, ero talmente sicuro di aver indicato tutto giusto su makeopts che non ci ho fatto caso. Tutto apposto ora.

----------

## djinnZ

 *primax wrote:*   

> ero talmente sicuro

 da poter riguardare cento volte la configurazione senza vedere l'errore.

Capita. Per questo è divertente (quando sono gli altri a soffrire).

----------

## primax

eheheh  :Smile: 

----------

